

Microsoft Is Technology’s Comeback Kid - motti_s
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/29/microsoft-is-technologys-comeback-kid/

======
bediger4000
This article smells like a PR Hit. "We expect our data to be portable, usable
across all of our devices and apps." Well, that pretty much rules out .doc(x)
doesn't it? Only a non-techie could believe the biz-speak in this article.

